# taking a family to thailand



## istan66 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a very good offer of a job in thailand, Salary $100k+ housing, schools etc in the oil and gas industry. It is an incredible opportunity.

I am just a bit concerned about taking my family out there. I am concerned my wife will feel isolated. My children will have schooling to occupy them (although that may have its own trials) and i will have work. My wife will not be allowed to work on our family visa and i am just a little worried for her. she is not a sit around the pool type or play golf and there is only so much shopping you can do. 

It seems to me that the expat communities are mainly retired people focused around the main holiday centres. Are there other families out there ? how do you live and what do you do ?

any advice on family stuff would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks

Ian


----------



## vanalli (Jun 23, 2009)

There is heaps to do in Thailand. I really don't think she'll be bored. There are even a load of female expat social groups and whatnot. She will love it in Thailand, no doubt.


----------



## AnyGivenDay (Feb 23, 2010)

You should take your family. What a wonderful experience for all of them. Go for it.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

istan66 said:


> I have a very good offer of a job in thailand, Salary $100k+ housing, schools etc in the oil and gas industry. It is an incredible opportunity.
> 
> I am just a bit concerned about taking my family out there. I am concerned my wife will feel isolated. My children will have schooling to occupy them (although that may have its own trials) and i will have work. My wife will not be allowed to work on our family visa and i am just a little worried for her. she is not a sit around the pool type or play golf and there is only so much shopping you can do.
> 
> ...


Go alone first and as soon as the the wife is off work and the kids do have a school holiday, the family will come over for a holiday/try-out. That's the moment to check whether the wife and/or the kids will be able to adjust here (no doubt).

After the family returns, your wife will prepare the move to Th and you'll prepare their coming to Th. 
Pretty safe and no risks. 

I suppose that you're not the only 'farang' at work and the others may know how their partners occupy themselves.


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

joseph44 said:


> Go alone first and as soon as the the wife is off work and the kids do have a school holiday, the family will come over for a holiday/try-out. That's the moment to check whether the wife and/or the kids will be able to adjust here (no doubt).
> 
> After the family returns, your wife will prepare the move to Th and you'll prepare their coming to Th.
> Pretty safe and no risks.
> ...


try it out many people are looking for jobs in Thailand its a great opportunity, I have been looking for a job for 3 years I make mechanical seals thus ideal good luck


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

istan66 said:


> any advice on family stuff would be greatly appreciated,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


. It's not clear if you will be working away from home (e.g. offshore) and this wil make a difference. Also not clear whether you/your family have already spent time in Thailand. Both potentially quite important

. Of course there are many expat families here but in many cases the wife is Thai, which again makes quite a difference. This is my situation and I can't speak for farang/farang families, but hopefully you will get some input from others in that situation.

. Quite a few farang women don't seem to enjoy their time here, for various reasons. Try googling on "farang women thailand" and you will get a feel for some of the issues

. there are many expat in thailand forums online, some have family and children sub-forums. Dig out some of these and read some personal acounts and get a feel for some of the specific issues

. sounds like a great opportunity for you but with risks attached, you are right to research the matter before jumping in


----------

